# eating skipjack



## StarkFisherman

I have never gave it much thought. Any of you ever eat skipjack?


----------



## zack2345

That sounds like a horrible idea


----------



## Don't Tell

it's good if its smoked. that's the only way I've eaten it.


----------



## canoe carp killer

They smell wrotten when they're alive and healthy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cali2ohio

Aren't sardines a type of saltwater skipjack??


----------



## cheezemm2

StarkFisherman said:


> I have never gave it much thought. Any of you ever eat skipjack?


Where are you catching them? I need to stock up on some catfish candy!


----------



## canoe carp killer

I was wondering the same myself. I need to catch approximately a dozen big shad or skip jack to freeze and use for cut bait. If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it. Or shoot me a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cheezemm2

canoe carp killer said:


> I was wondering the same myself. I need to catch approximately a dozen big shad or skip jack to freeze and use for cut bait. If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it. Or shoot me a pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Likewise...my normal shad spots have not been producing this year. I have resorted to cut gills for the time being.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Yeah that's what I use as well. Idk even what body of water that is nearby that I could get them in


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Theres an interesting way to do it. Sounds delicious! People don't know whats good for em. lol


----------



## ProudPotter

Last Saturday at the NC dam WV side they were as thick as thieves as far as the eye could see. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer

I'm sure I'm stupid for asking this but "NC"?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joebertin

New Cumberland Dam.


----------



## pppatrick

@MassillonBuckeye 

that is a completely different fish that the freshwater skipjack herring.

eating skipjack sounds like something you'd see on some game show pitting people up against disgusting tasks to win money.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

pppatrick said:


> @MassillonBuckeye
> 
> that is a completely different fish that the freshwater skipjack herring.
> 
> eating skipjack sounds like something you'd see on some game show pitting people up against disgusting tasks to win money.


Hmm, which skipjack are we talking about then? Pics/links? They look pretty much the same to me.

Ultimately I don't think it really matters. If nothing else, ground and mixed with an egg and some crushed ritz it's probably delicious.

These skipjack look just like the ones in my video only bigger:









I bet they eat just fine.


----------



## Doboy

ProudPotter said:


> Last Saturday at the NC dam WV side they were as thick as thieves as far as the eye could see.
> 
> 
> LOL,,, OK Brian, You ready for this! ???$$$$$$$$$$$
> You better get a THROW NET, Dealers license & HUGE DEEP FREEZE!
> 
> Check this out;
> [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whole-small-skipjack-herring-frozen-5-pounds-6-10-inch-catfish-bait-fishing-/161458428973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2597ac1c2d"]Whole Small Skipjack Herring Frozen 5 Pounds 6 10 inch Catfish Bait Fishing | eBay[/ame]
> 
> & then this one MB;
> http://tastyquery.com/recipes-for/skipjack-herring-bait
> 
> 
> *SOMEBODY better figure out the difference!*


----------



## zigster

StarkFisherman said:


> I have never gave it much thought. Any of you ever eat skipjack?


I will eat almost anything bowfin, shad, bullhead,carp,buffalo. I tried skipjack. No way, to oily strong pungent flavor, yuck.


----------



## canoe carp killer

zigster said:


> I will eat almost anything bowfin, shad, bullhead,carp,buffalo. I tried skipjack. No way, to oily strong pungent flavor, yuck.



Lol. Shad are just about as bad though... They wreak


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

canoe carp killer said:


> Lol. Shad are just about as bad though... They wreak
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Don't knock it until you've tried it! This guy smoked one and I have to say it looks pretty amazing.

"I ate a gizzard shad and liked it!"

http://rule-303.blogspot.com/2012/05/i-ate-gizzard-shad-and-liked-it.html

They are all in the herring family. So if you like herring, sardines, anchovies etc.....

www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clupeidae



> The Clupeidae (Latin: "sardine") are the family of the herrings, shads, sardines, hilsa, and menhadens. It includes many of the most important food fishes in the world, commonly farmed and caught for use with fish oil, food and fish meal.


----------



## buckeyebowman

zigster said:


> I will eat almost anything bowfin, shad, bullhead,carp,buffalo. I tried skipjack. No way, to oily strong pungent flavor, yuck.


Went on a cruise once when I was a kid. 16 years old and it was a family deal. Anyway, at one meal the kitchen was offering "kippered" herring. I don't know what kippering is, and after tasting it I don't want to know! I took one bite and nearly yakked all over the table! I suppose smoking is the only way to make these things even marginally edible. 

Reminds me of a story I heard about, way back in the day, some entrepreneurs were going to utilize Florida bonefish as a base for cat food. The cats refused to eat it and they went broke!


----------

